# Fish tanks/Fish and birds!



## Plex (May 23, 2013)

My family and I, along with the mantids, dogs, cats, ect, also have a few cockatiels, parakeets, and fish. I figured I'd post photos of some of them here to share!





Connor, female Latino colored Cockatiel.




Murphy, male grey cockatiel, helping with homework last semester.




Tropical community fish tank.




Hypostomus plecostomus, around 7 inches long.




Gold Dwarf Gourami.




Goldfish tank.


----------



## bobokeblaber127 (May 23, 2013)

Cockatiels are really cute!


----------



## BugLover (May 23, 2013)

Nice! what fish are in the community tank?


----------



## Plex (May 23, 2013)

bobokeblaber127 said:


> Cockatiels are really cute!


They are, we have three but I only got photos of those two since the third is stand-offish; he was neglected by his last owner and still doesn't trust us much even after nearly two years.



BugLover said:


> Nice! what fish are in the community tank?


The pleco, the gold gourami, two neon tetras, a peacock eel, a black skirt tetra, an electric green tetra, a marble molly, a type of small rainbow fish (can't remember exact species) and a mystery fish I have yet to identify that grandmother brought home a year and a half ago now. We had another neon tetra but it passed away recently actually, we've had those tetras for years so it was probably old age.


----------



## agent A (May 23, 2013)

cute bird :wub: 

I love gouramis!


----------



## sally (May 23, 2013)

I love the birds.


----------



## Plex (May 24, 2013)

agent A said:


> cute bird :wub:
> 
> I love gouramis!


Thank you.

They are fun fish aren't they? We used to have a sunset gourami and a powder blue at different points in time, the sunset gourami lived for almost four years and the powder blue around the same, this is our first time with a gold one.



sally said:


> I love the birds.


Thank you! If I can get them to calm down I might add a photo of some of my more spectacularly colored keets.


----------



## Danny. (May 24, 2013)

I have four tiels... damn they're annoying haha


----------



## sally (May 24, 2013)

Danny. said:


> I have four tiels... damn they're annoying haha


Lol, Really loud.


----------



## Plex (May 28, 2013)

Danny. said:


> I have four tiels... damn they're annoying haha


They can be loud, but I love their personalities; one is rather stand offish of my three, and he's the one not pictured, but Murphy is my little buddy and on occassion will go along with me as I feed the other critters. Connor is more hyper though and can't be around the other animals too much else she may knock them over if they're contained (insects) or get overly curious about the cats or puppies!


----------



## Danny. (May 28, 2013)

Plex said:


> They can be loud, but I love their personalities; one is rather stand offish of my three, and he's the one not pictured, but Murphy is my little buddy and on occassion will go along with me as I feed the other critters. Connor is more hyper though and can't be around the other animals too much else she may knock them over if they're contained (insects) or get overly curious about the cats or puppies!


Loud and murderous! One Lutino female we have killed a white face female...


----------



## patrickfraser (May 29, 2013)

I don't know if I've ever shared my bird. His name is Suka-dave. He belonged to my brother and we "inherited" him when my brother passed away.


----------



## agent A (May 29, 2013)

cute bird :wub:


----------



## lancaster1313 (May 29, 2013)

Cockatiels, loud? Hahaha!

Don't get a cockatoo, conure, macaw, or various parakeets(budgerigars not included). Most other pet birds can be much louder than tiels. lol


----------



## Plex (May 30, 2013)

Danny. said:


> Loud and murderous! One Lutino female we have killed a white face female...


Geeze, I never came across that with them.. I don't think that's normal...



likebugs said:


> Cockatiels, loud? Hahaha!
> 
> Don't get a cockatoo, conure, macaw, or various parakeets(budgerigars not included). Most other pet birds can be much louder than tiels. lol


Haha I do have parakeets, they are much louder than the tiels, and I think they tend to rile up the tiels more than they usually would be.

I'd love to have a macaw someday though.. gorgeous birds.



patrickfraser said:


> I don't know if I've ever shared my bird. His name is Suka-dave. He belonged to my brother and we "inherited" him when my brother passed away.


Beautiful bird for sure!


----------

